# spot on for does with litters



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Is it safe to use spot on on does and their litters? I have noticed a litter that is starting to fur up and the babies have pin prick marks on them. I want to treat for mites ect but was worried about the doe when she grooms the babies.....as she may injest some?


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

The info I have on Xeno 50 mini spot on states "do not use on pregnant or lactating animals or in animals under 16 weeks of age".
http://www.genitrix.co.uk/2008ProductsR ... 0mini2.php


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

What do other people use to treat for mites ect on their litters?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Is Spot On the same as Iver-On? I think it is...and I use Iver On but I dilute it with five parts wataer to one part Iver-On. Three drops between the shoulders for adults, and I give the babies just a tiny bit between the shoulders. It works fine, and doesn't seem to cause problems. I separate the the doe and treat the babies first, giving the stuff a chance to dry up before treating the doe. Then I distract her with a yummy treat, allowing the stuff a little more time to sink in before she returns to the babies.

Mites can seriously compromise the health of the babies, and does have been known to destroy litters when there's a bad enough infestation. Also, I change the bedding every day for the first week to cut down on the number of mites and eggs. I treat three times, at one week intervals.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok thankyou


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I've used the Bob Martin's mite spray on fluffs with no ill effects - it is weaker than ivermectin but has always done the job for me.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok thankyou cait


----------

